# Clipping Nails



## ZombiiGekko (May 16, 2014)

I recently got my baby and the person that had her/him before us didn't clip her/his nails and they are super long. I was wondering if I could get some tips on how to clip her nails without stressing her out to much. She just got used to us handling her and pulling her out of her cage. I really dont want to stress or freak her out.


----------



## Newtonian (Feb 19, 2014)

I've never found a way to do it on my own without causing some stress. But part of my issue is that with only one hand to hold the bird and one to hold the clippers, it's difficult to keep him secure and hold his foot still. With two people (one to towel the bird and one to do the clipping) you might shorten the duration and minimize stress. 

What I do make sure to do is have plenty of treats afterwards.

I hope you get other tips that are more useful than mine. Good luck.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I know a lot of people on here clip their birds' nails themselves and can probably give you some tips. I just take my tiel to the vet though. He only charges $10 and I find it much less stressful just to have him do it.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

If you do clip them yourself, the main thing is not to cut them too short. There is a vein in the nail. If you cut down to the vein, the tiel will beed :-(. If your tiel has light nails you can probably see where the vein is. 

If you happen to have experience with cats, it is similar in terms of not cutting too far down.

Natural branches and pedi perches can help the bird to keep his nails shorter. Just be sure you use safe branches and they are sterilized. So many details to learn in taking care of these wee birdies!


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

If the bird isn't in danger and they're just a lil bit overgrown I would leave them for a while, it's not worth upsetting the bird and lose the progress you made for the sake of a toenail. Or you could take him to a vet, they know how to do it with very little fuss.


----------



## ZombiiGekko (May 16, 2014)

Thank you everybody for your help I really appreciate it.


----------

